# Gerd and hiatus Hernia



## 14439 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi everyone. I'm a 20-year-old female and was diagnosed with hiatus hernia last year following an endescopy. Maybe I should have looked for a board about this issue ages ago but I've been living 'in denial' so to speak. I'm currently not on any particular medication. I was on a 6-week course of pills at one point and another course at another time but doctors said there was no need to continue the treatment around three months ago. Sadly my condition has not improved at all. There are times when I'm relatively okay and GERD doesn't get me that down, but at other, like now, I seriously feel as if I'm dying. Chest pain, breathing problems, feeling as if my Esophagus has been set alight: you mention it!Is there any natural relief to all this since I've been told to stay off the pills? I was observing a diet for a while which seemed to help but it only partially made me feel better.Maybe I'm just rambling, could be, but I'm desperately unhappy.Sorry about the whining and thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## 14310 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I really can relate and am also having a hard time coping with my symptoms. I hate to admit it, but being on Proton Pump Inhibitors seems to have controlled my symptoms at least 50% of the time, which is better than nothing. I would say give them a try and see what happens. Limiting the size and quantity of your meals also helps. For me, I have to find a way to stop obsessing about my health and deal with my constant anxiety because I believe it's making it worse! ugh.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

You will probably have to start taking PPI's again. That's the only thing that will help you along with the right diet. The pain from GERD can be awful for some people. Did you ever have a endosocopy? If not maybe you should. At least you will find out whats going on down there. Hang in there.


----------



## 18220 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi, I can relate the the problems with a hiatus hernia. I was diagnosed about 6 weeks ago and am taking 2 prevacid a day and I still have some problems. I am curious about your breathing problems. I believe my breathing is more shallow recently and find I am unable to maintain my breath when exerting myself at all. Also is a problem when I sing as I can't take a full deep breath. Hope your condition is resolved well. I'm likely going to have surgery in a couple of months for the hiatus hernia and probably a laproscopic (I hope) fundoplication to repair a weak lower esophageal sphyncter.


> quote:Originally posted by dilderot:Hi everyone. I'm a 20-year-old female and was diagnosed with hiatus hernia last year following an endescopy. Maybe I should have looked for a board about this issue ages ago but I've been living 'in denial' so to speak. I'm currently not on any particular medication. I was on a 6-week course of pills at one point and another course at another time but doctors said there was no need to continue the treatment around three months ago. Sadly my condition has not improved at all. There are times when I'm relatively okay and GERD doesn't get me that down, but at other, like now, I seriously feel as if I'm dying. Chest pain, breathing problems, feeling as if my Esophagus has been set alight: you mention it!Is there any natural relief to all this since I've been told to stay off the pills? I was observing a diet for a while which seemed to help but it only partially made me feel better.Maybe I'm just rambling, could be, but I'm desperately unhappy.Sorry about the whining and thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi dilderot,You asked if there was something natural to control this... I take a highly absorbant flavonoid supplement which has stopped my reflux and all heartburn. Having never been scoped, I have no idea if I have a hernia or if the reflux was just from an over-insulted digestive system, so this may--or may not--work for you. What I can say is that my wife no longer has heart attack like chest pains, a co-worker did not have a single case of indigestion/reflux for the month he took it--and it came right back once he stopped--and another woman here in Victoria (ex of this Board) has used it to stop her GERD as well as D and pain.If you want to give it a try, e-mail me and I can get a bottle to you.Cheers,Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 21874 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. If I take medication for too long, I get other symptoms, if I don't, reflux comes back.


----------



## 21309 (Sep 29, 2005)

I assume you have been told to avoid peppermint and chocolate. It helps to sleep on a wedge pillow or elevate the head of the bed if the problems occur while sleeping.


----------

